# Pics of Knee Pads/Leg Armor(to help a FAQ)



## twowheelsdown2002 (Oct 26, 2004)

Knee pads are constantly getting asked about on here!! Here are some pics of what me and my girlfriend have, and some thoughts on each. Maybe we could get some more pics and reviews of other pads on here that people have. A lot of the mail-order sites have crappy pics of them and you can't tell what they are like until you get them. Hope this helps someone.

The first pics show the Dainese 3X, Rockgardn LZMX, and Rockgardn Landing Zone, then a couple pics of each pad. The last pic shows a pair of each pad sandwiched together so you can see how they would be if you try to put them on the pack. (The Dainese 3X is by far the lightest, easiest to carry)

1. Dainese 3X=a very well fitting and lightweight set. Easy on and off and easy to carry on the pack if you want to only wear them on downhills, but comfortable enough to wear all the time. They do not chafe either of us, nor do they slide down on either of us. They are very comfortable to wear for the entire ride. Not quite as much protection as the LZMX, but close, and the way the top of the knee comes up over the top they should stay in place in a fall. Overall, our favorite to wear all the time with the best combo of fit, comfort, and protection to just put on and forget, and wear on any ride. Best of the 3 for epic cross country rides. We both like these pads a lot.

2. Rockgardn LZMX=almost as much protection as the Landing Zone. Less wrap around the sides.I think they are more comfortable for pedaling than the Landing Zone but second to the Dainese. I can wear them climbing quite well. My girlfriend always gets chafed by them, and I don't. They are a cuff, so shoes need to come off to put them on. They do slide down a little over time when pedaling, but not at all if I simply put the leg of my liner shorts over the top part of the cuff to hold it in place. My girlfriend tried this as well, and still got chafed. She won't wear them at all now.

.3. Rockgardn Landing Zone=a very burly set of pads. Easy on and off, but pretty big and heavy to carry on the pack if you take them off. Fairly comfortable, but also fairly bulky and hot. They do slide down with lots of pedaling and require the occasional hike back up. Not too bad to pedal in, but probably best for rides with more downhill. Lots of protection. Most side protection of the 3, but worst for cross country rides.


----------



## black hills tj (Apr 4, 2007)

A+ thread. I hope it grows to include many more pads. I like the compact look of the Dainese, but I am looking for pads with a "sleeve" as well as straps.


----------



## twowheelsdown2002 (Oct 26, 2004)

black hills tj said:


> A+ thread. I hope it grows to include many more pads. I like the compact look of the Dainese, but I am looking for pads with a "sleeve" as well as straps.


Any particular reason for wanting a sleeve?

I know that I thought that a sleeve might be the most comfortable, but after wearing the Dainese 3X, I have changed my mind. They are so ergonomically shaped so they feel like part of the leg almost, and the straps are soft with no rough edges.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

This has the potential of being a GREAT thread!

I'm in the market for some pads now, and you hit the nail on the head, there is so much stuff out there and making a decision based on a little photo in a magazine or on a website is hard. 
For example, I never would have guessed that there was so much difference in overall size between the 3 sets you reviewed.

Buying local isn't' really an option because most shops don't carry much of this stuff (not without spending hours driving from shop to shop in _hopes that they have something).

Come on people, show us what'ya got! :thumbsup:_


----------



## okay_player (Dec 19, 2004)

I've got a set of 661 Race Knee/Shinpads and when these bite the biscuit I think I'll be trying something different. They look nice, are comfortable and fairly light but their durability leaves much to be desired. I've only had these for one season and have already had to bust out the needle and thread for repair work.

Black Hills TJ, they seem to have the combo of sleeve + straps you are looking for, and I don't have any complaints in that regard. They are comfy and stay put. They do get warm in the middle of summer, but most shinpads do.


























Here's the main problem I had. On the upper part between the velcro strap and black mesh/foam, there is a small section of black stretchy material. This practically disintegrated on one of my pads and that's where I did some additional sewing to reinforce things. Without that stretchy material, the one pad is very slightly less comfortable and does not comform to my leg as nicely as it originally did. You can also see the pads seem to be starting to split down the middle at the top. I'm pretty sure this won't kill them, I just think the quality of stitching should be much better than this for the price I paid (roughly $80-- way too much).


















Maybe I just got a bad pair?


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

*same problem*

I had the same problem with a pair of the 661 Veggie Knee wraps and my full fingered 661 gloves. The threads ripped on the Veggies the first day I used them and the velcro section on the gloves tore completely off after one week of riding. I'll be trying out a different brand also once these pads give out, which will probably be just a couple more rides. Worse part is, I'm afraid if I wash them they will completely come unravelled but ya have to wash them so I guess I'm screwed. Very disappointed.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

catskillclimber said:


> I had the same problem with a pair of the 661 Veggie Knee wraps and my full fingered 661 gloves. The threads ripped on the Veggies the first day I used them and the velcro section on the gloves tore completely off after one week of riding. I'll be trying out a different brand also once these pads give out, which will probably be just a couple more rides. Worse part is, I'm afraid if I wash them they will completely come unravelled but ya have to wash them so I guess I'm screwed. Very disappointed.


Call 661- I had my KS knees replaced after the stitching came out after the 1st month.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks, I will do that. Cool avatar by the way. Saw TOOL in Syracuse a while ago. Great show.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

catskillclimber said:


> Thanks, I will do that. Cool avatar by the way. Saw TOOL in Syracuse a while ago. Great show.


Tool is a very interesting band, I concur...but the avatar is lifted from Alex Grey.:thumbsup:


----------



## benronpro (Nov 11, 2008)

*Slipping pads*

I've got the 661 knee/shin pads and I'm ready to chuck them out because after about a minute of riding they have slipped down my leg!! They are about 2 months old,they suck ,has anyone else experienced this with 661's??


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^^^^^^

which are these?
i understand their race series are quite good....
i am personally using the KS knee pads. love them...


----------



## benronpro (Nov 11, 2008)

They are the 661 race series lite,bottom end of the scale i guess but you'd still expect them to provide decent protection!


----------

